# Polaris Ranger - 800 Troubleshooting



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Need some coaching please. I have a Polaris Ranger 800. I use it weekly. I don't rag it out, service it on a scheduled basis. After running it most of the day (off and on), it went into what I would call a 'protection mode' and had a lack of power. The generic check engine light came on. Put it away and plan to take it in to the dealer for a diagnosis when I can get it on a trailer. Any ideas? I probably have 1,800 miles on it and have not had an ounce of trouble with it.

Any thoughts or ideas are greatly appreciated.

Thanks...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Usually when that happens it got too hot. What was your temp? If I recall it's usually around 230-235 it goes into protection mode. It reduces power and throws a check engine light. Try it today and see if it's ok. When it gets hot and slow driving, they can get hot. Your fan motor could be going out as well. 1800 miles is quite a few.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Also your radiator could need a good washing out. They aren't very accessible on Rangers either. But they do eventually build up with dirt and grass.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

If the check engine light is still on. You can hold the mode button and it will display the check engine code. You can google that code


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you Hotrod, I appreciate it. I'll check it out.


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

Check to see if fan is coming on. I had the fan relay go out on mine.


----------

